# REN FOR JULY C; *please look c:*



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

It shows his bubble nest, and his beautiful colors c:


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

aw i cant see the pic :/ i feel left out... lol


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Great pic!


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Love it! His colors are so clear and pretty it almost looks fake. I hope to enter a picture of Tiberius in Augest if I am able. In the mean time I plan to vote. Sorry newbie here, how/when do I vote?


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

*lol*

On the 16th, you can vote. I think it's in a sticky C: And thanks! lol.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

*Just bumping.*

C:


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

*Bump*

Bump.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There is no need to keep bumping this thread. People will either vote for you or they won't.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm sorry  I didn't mean to cause trouble.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ren is very handsome and the pic really shows off his colors. The bubblenest is a plus, too.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Lol, thanks! It was an accidental picture, too xD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He's definitely beautiful.


----------

